# personnalisation du dock



## STF73 (28 Décembre 2005)

bonjour a tous,ou puis-je trouver des icones pour moon dock et y a t-il une manip particuliere pour les changer


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Un petit tour ici s'impose .


----------



## xanadu (28 Décembre 2005)

STF73 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous,ou puis-je trouver des icones pour moon dock et y a t-il une manip particuliere pour les changer


 Bonjour  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203
tout simplement en utilisant la fonction "recherche" sur le forum
Bonne journée


----------



## Bilbo (28 Décembre 2005)

Grillé le xanadu. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Http://www.guikit.com
Http://www.xicons.com
Sont les meilleurs.


----------



## STF73 (29 Décembre 2005)

merci at tous !!!


----------

